# Suggestions for TH3ORYROM



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

Post what ever suggestions you have for the developer's to add or delete from the ROM. 

Remember this is their ROM and their decision to put whatever goodness they want to bake into it. But idea's can always be suggested and the developer can read and ignore whatever they want.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey im moving this thread to Droid BIONIC General forum. Developer forum is only for releases.


----------



## Germanguy (Jul 13, 2011)

DT,
Could you modify the png so the 4G icon turns white when the phone is connected to Wifi, like in the stock ROM? Thanks for considering. Thanks for all your hard work and sharing your awesome ROMs with us.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Theres some new leaked apk's from nexus phone thats being released soon that would be nice to incorporate


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

would love a rotary lockscreen.


----------



## terrapin01 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would like to see higher touchscreen sensitivity for more responsive scrolling/navigation. Please thank this post if you would like to see this too.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Any chance you can get notification controls like in liberty?


----------



## dbownerdb10 (Oct 6, 2011)

1. allow user to select what toggles are in the drop down
2. make blur quick contacts compatible with other launchers, specifically adw (^_^)
3. allow users to add, remove, modify the banner where "verizon wireless" used to be (pre - v1.6)
4. add quick reboot to power button menu

other than these little suggestions, Im a happy happy user of your roms, great work you guys are sick! thank you so much.


----------



## wgt99 (Oct 11, 2011)

how about a flash player that can get past hulu smartphone restriction


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I need help getting the pulldown toggles in the visual revert mod..


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

How about a pull-down toggle to switch LTE on and off? I turn it off when I'm about to go somewhere that doesn't have it so it won't be searching for it the whole time.


----------

